# Toledo light house perch



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

First perch trip this year, brother and I left the dock on Cooley canal at 7 and made it to the toledo light house against the waves by 8. It took a while to get them going and was a slow pick. Two of us had 4 scoops/dozen goldies from butch and Dennys. I think we caught about 150 fish to get 45 keepers at noon before running out of bait. Alot of those were small yellows which is good for the future most were 8 to 9" with a few 10s and 11s in there. 13 lbs at the cleaners not to bad for first outing. I'll be back at it tomorrow with the wife.
Tight lines.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job. How deep of water?


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

17 fow didn't make it out today.


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> 17 fow didn't make it out today.


how big is your boat? i must run past when i go out of meinke's . do you dock across from ap? nice catch and report thanks.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a 205 sport craft with brown canvas on reno beach side almost across from the state ramp


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

Matt63 said:


> It's a 205 sport craft with brown canvas on reno beach side almost across from the state ramp


TODAY saw a guy take a limit off the pier. small minnows from b+d


----------



## jakeo (Dec 14, 2017)

Looked at calender, I was out that Saturday, too rough for my virgin crew(cousins) in my 186 Starcraft Titan. Decided because wind was to die, to try just inside Cooley Canal mouth for a bit but winds never laid down. Was supposed to be less then 2' but 3-4's at 9am. Turned around to trailer over to Toledo when truck decided to have troubles on the ramp, expensive day and not a fish caught.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Same area today south east of lighthouse 17 fow 60 perch for 15 lbs from 8 till 11 shiners on spreaders and crappie rig. We had to sort through alot of dinks and other junk fish. Kept the engine idle the whole time.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Quite a few 10 to 12 inchers in there. Having last years bounty tonight.


----------



## Onebad800 (4 mo ago)

Nice pile of perch!!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Same area today south east of toledo light house 3 of us got 65 for 18 lbs lot of shorts returned to grow and 15 or so over 12 and a few over 13. Possibly the last trip but we'll see.


----------

